# Canine Life and Social Skills (CLASS)



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

About ten weeks ago I posted to ask if anyone knew anything about a new APDT obedience class called C.L.A.S.S. (Canine Life and Social Skills). It was billed as positive training to strengthen the relationship between dog and owner – with the emphasis on relationship. Well, Mojo just passed with his “B.A.” and in spite of thinking that the awarding of degrees idea is kind of “gimmicky”, I am hooked and just signed up for the Masters series. In fact, I feel we both got so much out of this, I pulled him from Rally (and I LOVE Rally) to focus on this whole “bonding” concept. Here’s why I’m so impressed: when Mojo passed his Canine Good Citizenship Test a couple of years ago, he did it with flair. I was on this great teamwork high and feeling the proud! Yet when the testing was finished, he still pulled me to the car on the way out. He still jumped up on neighbors before planting his butt on the ground. He “performed” for the test, but when we left the building, he had his own agenda. He does the same in Rally – great performance, but never really relaxes between his turn in the ring. In spite of my best efforts, I had a dog who could get points, but wasn’t completely at ease controlling his impulses in a human world. This new class focused on what each individual (and the instructor limited it to four – she actually refunded two people saying they weren’t ready yet) team needed. On the day of our “B.A.” testing, we were graded from the moment I pulled into the parking lot (including how I got him out of the car and didn’t even know I was being observed) until the moment we left. I could refuse an exercise (a stranger walking up to pet and treat) based on my observations of HIM and HIS current comfort level. I was being graded – not just Mojo! I don’t know if I was just fortunate in the instructor or the timing was right – but right now I have to say: if you get a chance to take this course, take it! More than any book I’ve read (and there are dozens) or class I’ve taken, this one has enhanced my relationship with this wonderful little creature I call my “boon companion”. And …. it’s generalizing to home. We went for a walk the other day and a stranger pulled up in a car to ask about our condo development. Mojo went into “down” on his own and stayed there for 15 (count ‘em, 15!) minutes while we talked. He has walked loose leash into the vet’s office (c’mon you guys – how hard is that!). Kudos to the APDT for this one.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Cindy - congrats to you and Mojo on the B.A. degree. It sounds like a great class. I would love to have my two lie down and wait while I chat with a neighbor. Instead, Buffy gets impatient within a couple of minutes and starts barking to let me know it is time to leave.

About the two people who were told they weren't ready yet - I take it there are prerequisites for this class. Can you tell us what they are so we don't try to enroll if we're not ready, too?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Cindy. Yes anything by APDT is worthwhile. And you're right in feeling proud. This is what it's all about , finding what makes your dog happy. Many kudos. You nailed it to when you said "generalizing". Take it on the road. You might have to eventuallly call him Dr. Mojo LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic, Cindy!

You are right that we don't always think of all the ways we can both train and manage our dog's environment when we aren't in the training ring. I just happened to run into the "advanced" instructor (she's the one who teaches the people doing Utility) from our training center at the vet's office this morning. When I was leaving the exam room and approaching the front desk to settle up, there was a woman there with 3 unkempt, il-mannered dogs. One came charging over toward Kodi, tugging on its leash, with another close behind. The dogs didn't look unfriendly, but you never know if dogs at the vet are there on a "well visit" or are there because they are sick. Also, it's just not the place for a "play date" with all those tangling leashes. I didn't make a scene, but I did immediately pick Kodi up, and was holding him while I waited. Esther walked over quietly and suggested that I take Kodi back to the car and let him wait there, and come back in to pay. 

Good idea! When we were outside afterwards, she told me that she NEVER makes her dogs spend a second longer than necessary in the vet's office. She goes in herself to see if they are running on time. If not, she waits by herself, and goes and gets the dog when the exam room is ready. (you know, you always wait for a few minutes in there too, so there IS time to go get a dog out of the car!) Same thing on the other end. She puts them back in the car, then goes back in to pay.

Such an easy way to make the stressful time in the vet's office a little easier on our pets. That's what I'll be doing from now on, but I wouldn't have thought of it if Esther hadn't happened to run into me there.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Ahhhh, there is not a class like this in Iowa.


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats Cindi and Mojo! I really enjoyed the CLASS I program too. Funny, I was about to just start a thread - this Saturday Digs got his BA "with honors", LOL.

I really liked the way CLASS is sort of an extension of the CGC. It's similar to an extent however the CLASS test items seemed to be multi-disciplined. Also, I like how the test items were applicable to more "real world" scenarios. I look forward to taking the other two CLASS in the near future.

Congrats again.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Starr,

I checked on the pre-reqs: basic puppy group or obedience class. My instructor said the reason she excused one of the dogs was because the dog was "targeting" another dog. I guess there was a minor incident that none of us noticed and that she (the instructor) did. After that, the dog that left just stayed too focused on the other dog. So she recommended a different class for him. 

Congratulations to Digs (love that name, by the way)! Mojo is scheduled for the Master's series starting the end of April. We're going to have a single "reunion" class next week just for fun and to keep the good group rapport going. We'll have to compare notes about how the classes are being carried out!


----------

